# HP pavilion video card where?



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well i own a HP pavilion a6200n and it says it has a nvida geforce 6150 SE so i opened it up cause i wanted to put some more ram in it and then i found out it only had 250Watts. But i wanted 2 put a nice card in it and then found out ill need more than that so what would be a ok card that would run at 250w. Then i was wondering where my card was just curious and then all i saw as a empy slot. This is my first time dealing with a grapics card soo i know little or nothing just the slot it goes in and i got nothin. But games still work. Then i saw a card not sure if its it but dosent really look like what i wanted to buy its alot smaller and has no name just HP lol. But anyways sry for all the noob questions.


----------



## 123456789 (Oct 27, 2007)

this post on the forum shows the kind of slots that your graphics card go into, 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/agp-pci-and-pci-express-a-primer-206588.html

this program can tell you what video card you have 

http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/

But im sure your graphics are integrated, thats why you dont see a graphics card.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

alot of HPs have video integrated and get some memory off of the RAM


----------



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

ok well im computer has what is says it has lol and that thing a saw does look like its in the PCI slot but god knows might be a sound card and if i get a new card and that ended up being it could i just unintall it or do i have 2 take it out and if its intergrated can i upgrade?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The geforce 6150 SE is built in to the motherboard. That card in your PCI slot could be a Sound card or a network card or something else.

If you want to upgrade just Uninstall the drivers, Remove the Card, Place the New card into the Slot, Power up and install the new drivers. ( This is how i do it personally, others may disagree ).


----------



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

built in ok so i have to remove it and and yep that could be interesting wouldnt know where to look lol


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

You can't remove onboard video cards, They are Soldered onto the motherboard, All you do is disable them :grin:



Infact i just Re-read my last post, Since yours is onboard you should :


Uninstall the Video Drivers, Place the New card into the Slot, Power up and install the new drivers. ( This is how i do it personally, others may disagree ).

:wave:


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

Andrew7447 said:


> built in ok so i have to remove it and and yep that could be interesting wouldnt know where to look lol


lol, is the video cable to the moniter plugged into the borad directly or through to the slots


----------



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

I know what your thinking and no my im plugged in to the slots but on the in side its not the grapics card but i know enough now to get me by thanks guys.


----------

